# GIK Art Panels



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, we've been working on this for a long time and we finally got all of the i's dotted and t's crossed with this product to be able to bring it to market. 

Here is a shot of a 3 panel set that Glenn had made up










Unlike others, we let YOU decide what art you'd like to use to best fit your room and increase the WAF... You can submit your own art (see our link for requirements) or you can select anything from istockphoto.com.

We can do single prints or split a print across 2 or 3 panels. The choice is yours. Purchase the picture(s) you want and let us know what they are and we do the rest. They have a trememdous variety of pictures to choose from. Here are a couple of other examples





































As an introductory offer, we'll even pay for the artwork. Just let us know and we'll buy it. For more information, see our page GIK Art Panel Feel free to post any questions you have in this thread or contact us by phone and we'll be happy to work with you to get something that fits your needs.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Great idea. They will intergrate perfectly into peoples htr. So you can do anything like family picture's or is there some limitations?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> Wow, Great idea. They will intergrate perfectly into peoples htr. So you can do anything like family picture's or is there some limitations?


Probably only taste. :rofl2: Or mebbe not.

Kal


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as we can crop to the appropriate aspect ratio and the pics are of a high enough resolution to allow scanning and conversion into a vector format for pretty much lossless scaling, we can do pretty much whatever you want.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

bpape said:


> As long as we can crop to the appropriate aspect ratio and the pics are of a high enough resolution to allow scanning and conversion into a vector format for pretty much lossless scaling, we can do pretty much whatever you want.
> 
> Bryan


 Very cool........:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Great!!!

Like Bryan said this will be helpful to those who wants acoustic treatment but WAF was a an obstacle :yes: ....I'm sure instead of movie posters you can use this panels :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice, and a less expensive, better performing panel than some of the competition.

Your product page only notes the 3 maple stains. Is there a black option as well?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We had some issues with the black finish so we've discontinued it for now. Piano black is very hard to do and do right. Potentially in the future, we'll be moving to a place where we can do our own and have better control over it.

If you want to DIY a finish, we can certainly send them just sanded and ready to go.

Bryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We're also looking into doing a 2" thick panel without the wooden frame. The prototypes look really nice with the graphics wrapping around the panel edges. As soon as I get a few pics, I'll post them. Cost is still TBD on these.

Bryan


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Great idea.

Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

bpape said:


> We're also looking into doing a 2" thick panel without the wooden frame. The prototypes look really nice with the graphics wrapping around the panel edges. As soon as I get a few pics, I'll post them. Cost is still TBD on these.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

Will there be some kind of protective frame for the sides/edges underneath the fabric ?

I like the frameless look, but worry about crushing the panel accidently.

Bruce


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Bruce

There is a minimal frame under the fabric but it has to be very minimal in order to allow side absorption on the panel. If you have a specific situation that requires a full frame underneath, I can see what can be done. Are you looking at the 242 (3.5" thick) or the 2"?

Bryan


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

bpape said:


> Hi Bruce
> 
> There is a minimal frame under the fabric but it has to be very minimal in order to allow side absorption on the panel. If you have a specific situation that requires a full frame underneath, I can see what can be done. Are you looking at the 242 (3.5" thick) or the 2"?
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

I will have pics and a floorplan of my Greatroom in the next couple of days, and hopefully you can give me some guidance on more than just Art panels. This listening space will primarily be 80/20 music/HT. 

The wall in question is the right wall of my Greatroom and descends down the stairs to the basement. I expect it will be used primarily for main tower speakers 1st reflection points. I also have 9 foot ceilings and 3 double-hung windows in a row (with cellular shades) as the left wall of the Greatroom.

Bruce


----------



## ths61 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great idea. The artwork makes compromising with the better half about the HT room MUCH EASIER !!! 

My wife has just agreed to get rid of the highly reflective glass covered pictures in leu of a set of graphical 1st reflection traps. Now we just have to agree on the artwork for the HT room. She says pictures of Kate Beckinsale in her black spandex bodysuit from the Underworld trilogy is out of the question, bummer ...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL - oh well, compromise on both sides I gueses...

Bryan


----------

